# Was ist i-link outlet?



## aquila (3. Juni 2003)

Hallo liebe Tutorials.de-Gemeinde!

Bin über den Begriff "i-link outlet" gestolpert und frage mich jetzt was das überhaupt ist? Kann mir da einer helfen? Hab schon überall gesucht finde aber keine Erklärung.

Wäre super danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Lord-Lance (3. Juni 2003)

Wäre noch interessant in welchem zusammenhang das geschrieben ist. Für mich bedeutet das so viel wie "Firewire Steckdose" .
Soviel ich weiss nennt Sony die Firewire schnittstelle iLink. Bin mir da aber nicht 100% sicher. 
Gruss

Lord-Lance


----------



## aquila (3. Juni 2003)

Ja es war in Verbindung mit einem Sony Camcorder!
Jetzt ist die Frage ob das wirklich Firewire ist?


----------



## Lord-Lance (3. Juni 2003)

Ich denke schon. Sony hat da mal nicht eine eigene Lösung soviel ich weiss. Sofern dort IEEE 1394 draufsteht, ist das meiner Meinung nach auch Firewire.


----------



## aquila (3. Juni 2003)

Naja, müsste es genau wissen ob das IEEE 1394 ist oder nicht?
Vielleicht gibt es einen User der mir sagen kann ob das Firewire ist oder etwas anderes spezielles von Sony.


----------



## dfd1 (4. Juni 2003)

Hab mal das Internet durchgegooglet. So wie das aussieht, ist es ein Firewire-Anschluss.

Oder schaut doch selber.


----------



## melmager (5. Juni 2003)

Firewire = I-Link = IEEE 1394 

Wobei es zwei Steckerarten gibt:
6 Polig = mit Spannungsversorgung
4 Polig = ohne Spannungsversorgung

Und ja es gibt Adaper und entsprechende Kabel *g*


----------



## aquila (5. Juni 2003)

@ melmager

Hehe, das nenne ich Information... mehr wollt ich gar nicht... Danke 

Danke an Alle!


----------

